# Crear un oscilador controlado por voltaje usando CI 555



## emzero (Ago 17, 2009)

Ola todos los miembros de esta comunidad, este es mi primer mensaje así que no estoy seguro si está en la categoría correcta.

Bueno en el colegio, en laboratorio de electrónica, nos pidieron hacer un oscilador controlado por voltaje, lo único que mencionó el profesor es que tenía que ser confeccionado utilizando el CI 555, pero no nos dijo nada de como hacerlo, ni la lógica que deberíamos seguir. Estube buscando por los buscadores pero no encontre nada con estás especificaciones. Les agradecería cualquier ayuda de como realizar esto.


----------



## soerok (Ago 17, 2009)

Un oscilador controlado por voltaje, o tambien llamado VCO es un conversor de voltaje a frecuencia, porque al inyectarle una tension, esta generara una frecuencia en la salida, y conforme varias la tension, tambien variara la frecuencia de salida.
Hay varios integrados que hacen esta funcion, pero lo que pides es uno hecho con 555.
En este caso el integrado se configura como astable pero se le proporciona un voltaje de control en la pata 5, para variar la frecuencia se utiliza un potenciometro entre las patas 7 y 4 del integrado como en la imagen, la frecuencia de salida es inversamente proporcional a la entrada de voltaje, esto quiere decir que entre mas tension reciba el circuito, menor sera la frecuencia y entre menos tension reciba el circuito la frecuencia sera mayor, espero te saque de dudas, saludos


----------



## emzero (Ago 17, 2009)

Eso era lo que necesitaba soerok, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, no me esperaba que el esquema fuera tan simple


----------



## apo3 (Feb 4, 2011)

soerok dijo:


> Un oscilador controlado por voltaje, o tambien llamado VCO es un conversor de voltaje a frecuencia, porque al inyectarle una tension, esta generara una frecuencia en la salida, y conforme varias la tension, tambien variara la frecuencia de salida.
> Hay varios integrados que hacen esta funcion, pero lo que pides es uno hecho con 555.
> En este caso el integrado se configura como astable pero se le proporciona un voltaje de control en la pata 5, para variar la frecuencia se utiliza un potenciometro entre las patas 7 y 4 del integrado como en la imagen, la frecuencia de salida es inversamente proporcional a la entrada de voltaje, esto quiere decir que entre mas tension reciba el circuito, menor sera la frecuencia y entre menos tension reciba el circuito la frecuencia sera mayor, espero te saque de dudas, saludos



perdona por mi ignorancia, en la patilla 5 que voltaje se mete?, el de la alimentación?.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 5, 2011)

Hola apo3

Por la patilla 5 se aplica un nivel de voltaje para hacer variar la frecuencia de oscilación del 555.
Si aplicas un voltaje negativo el 555 dejará de oscilar.
Observa la imagen adjunta: Con el generador XSC1 se esta aplicando una onda senoidal a la patilla 5.(Trazo Azul)
Nota como la frecuencia de salida del 555(Output, Trazo Rojo) varía de acuerdo al nivel de voltaje aplicado a la patilla 5.

Con este sencillo metodo puedes hacer una sirena como la que traen los carros de policía Francesa.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruyman (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola.

Estoy haciendo una práctica de clase que usa el mismo esquema del 555 que aqui se dice.

Pero observando con el osciloscopio, no veía la forma de hacer variar la frecuencia de la señal en función de la tensión de la señal de entrada.

Entonces buscando información, encontré que este tipo de circuito con el 555, lo que se logra es un tipo de modulación del ancho de pulso, aunque siendo más preciso, es *modulación de la posición o el retardo del pulso*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2011)

Modula el ancho del pulso y la frecuancia juntos 

Saludos !


----------



## Dominique (Jun 21, 2012)

Los circuitos estan perfectos funcionan muy bien en simulación....quisiera saber si es posible realizar con el 555 el proceso inverso, es decir que me convierta de *frecuencia a tensión*, si se pudiera adjuntar un esquema explictivo sería aún mejor....gracias


----------



## DavidMJ (Dic 25, 2012)

soerok dijo:


> Un oscilador controlado por voltaje, o tambien llamado VCO es un conversor de voltaje a frecuencia, porque al inyectarle una tension, esta generara una frecuencia en la salida, y conforme varias la tension, tambien variara la frecuencia de salida.
> Hay varios integrados que hacen esta funcion, pero lo que pides es uno hecho con 555.
> En este caso el integrado se configura como astable pero se le proporciona un voltaje de control en la pata 5, para variar la frecuencia se utiliza un potenciometro entre las patas 7 y 4 del integrado como en la imagen, la frecuencia de salida es inversamente proporcional a la entrada de voltaje, esto quiere decir que entre mas tension reciba el circuito, menor sera la frecuencia y entre menos tension reciba el circuito la frecuencia sera mayor, espero te saque de dudas, saludos
> 
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/9250/456456t.jpg



Perdonad por revivir el tema, pero con un 555 podria alcanzar frecuencias como los 96Mhz?
Salu2


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 25, 2012)

No, el máximo del NE555 es 1Mhz. Hay circuitos integrados que generan ondas cuadradas a esas frecuencias como el MC1648.


Saludos!


----------



## miguelus (Dic 25, 2012)

anthony123 dijo:


> No, el máximo del NE555 es 1Mhz. Hay circuitos integrados que generan ondas cuadradas a esas frecuencias como el MC1648.
> 
> 
> Saludos!



El MC1648 no está diseñado para generar ondas cuadras, y menos a 96Mhz 
El MC1468 es un oscilador que cubre hasta ~160Mhz y genera ondas Senosuidales


DavidMJ...

En cuanto a tus inquietudes sobre el 555  

El 555 genera ondas Cuadradas, podrías hacerle oscilar, por ejemplo en 1MHZ y sintonizar  el armónico 96, tendrías 96Mhz,  pero hay que tener encuenta que...

Al generar una onda Cuadrada estamos generando armónicos impares, supongamos que esa señal cuadra es perfecta y tiene un Duty Cicle del 50%, y una amplitud de 5V  entonces el armónico 97 tendrá una amplitud de ~ 51mV. He puesto 97Mhz ya que es un armónico impar por lo que (teóricamente) no habrá nivel de 96Mhz.
Una vez obtenidos los 97 Mhz, ya podremos amplificar hasta el nivel que necesitemos
Las pequeñas derivas del 555 al final estarán multiplicadas por 97.
Como ves no es buena idea obtener 97Mhz por este camino.
Hace ya muchos años que se inventaron los PLL, y te aseguro que funcionan de maravilla.

Sal U2


----------



## DavidMJ (Dic 25, 2012)

pues investigare sobre los PLL muchas gracias 

Salu2


----------



## ANDRES SANCHEZ (Sep 7, 2013)

Que frecuencia maxima alcanza la salida del 555 con la configuracion de la imagen al inicio del foro??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2013)

Estoy absolutamente seguro que esa información figura en el datasheet


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estoy absolutamente seguro que esa información figura en el datasheet



*Si* lo dice, lo acabo de comprobar.


----------



## Mojado (Oct 11, 2013)

Como no tenia nada que hacer el sabado a la noche si me sacan la duda me voy a poner a probar un servomotor, me pasaron este circuito pero ni idea cual es el transistor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2013)

Tip41                               . . . .


----------



## Mojado (Oct 11, 2013)

chas gracias...


----------

